# My all male peacock/haps set up



## djoverdose (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi.... my name is DJ and im from Manila Philippines. just want to share my set up with you guys.
been keeping peacocks for almost a year now and cichlid-forum had helped me alot almost in all aspect of cichlid keeping.

heres the fruit of the knowledge that id learned from you guys. hope you like it.

my tank is a 75gal (48"X18"X18") quite small compared to alot of your tanks here. hopefully i can upgrade to a 5'x2'x2' within this year since they are already getting bigger.

im using a 35gal sump for my filtration and 2 rio pumps, 1 is rio10HF to pump the water back to the main tank and a rio1100 for the additional water flow inside my sump.

Current stock list as of now:
Peacocks
1pc A. Ngara
1pc A Baenchi
1pc A. Mamelela
1pc A. Aquilonium
1pc A. Maleri
1pc A. Usisya
2pc A. Hansbanshi red shoulder
1pc A. Rubescens
1pc A. German red
1pc OB peacock
2pc A. Maylandi Maylandi
1pc A. jacobfreibergi

Haps
1pc C. moori
2pcs fenestratus
1pc P. milomo

still want to add a kandeense, lawanda and some more haps. just hope they'll be available soon.

I feed them with NLS cichlid formula, omega one color flakes, dainichi ultima/color fx, dajana spirulina and also my own prepared foods (market prawns, garlic,green peas, spirulina powder,cyclop-eeze etc.) for more natural approach.

here some pics/vid of my setup.

some videos




pictures of some of my peacocks








hansbanshi red shoulder









Usisya (bullied)









mamelela (bullied too)


----------



## djoverdose (Jan 7, 2011)

c. moori









rubescense









german red









OB peacock









A. aquilonium (one of my rarest peacock)


----------



## djoverdose (Jan 7, 2011)

flame tail Ngara









strawberry/dragon blood peacock









baenschi









another picture of my hansbanshi redshoulder (from the first picture)









Bi-500 (he never colored up again after he got bullied before almost to death)









A. aquilonium again









my late lwanda









Full tank shot.









this is what my sump looked like when it was relatively new. now it has some around 7kg ceramic rings, 5kilos or more of crushed corals for buffering, UV lamp, alot of filter pads and trickle filter with pot scrubbies and some blue foam.

By the way heres my other tank. demasoni/yellow lab 50gal tank









hope you guys like it and tank you for viewing. happy new year to all.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

You don't find the maleri and baenschi fight? Both color up?

Same question with the ruby red and the german red?


----------



## djoverdose (Jan 7, 2011)

djransome,

with regards with the maleri and baenschi so far they dont seem to bother each other. they are very peaceful. but with the ruby red and german red they do chase it each other alot. but no serious damage. alil nip fin here and there. nothing serious. ruby red is more dominant over the german red.

I am more worried with my mamelela because his mouth had sores because they fight alot with my jacobs and other peacocks. though its expected since they are the same.

im watching out with my new addition of another hansbanchi. i cant resist not to get it since the new one had more pronounced red orange markings on his shoulder.

thats why i wanted to add more fish so that i can lessen the aggression more.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How many years have they been together? I'm more used to avoiding aggression by not stocking fish that look alike.


----------



## djoverdose (Jan 7, 2011)

the baenschi was there for i guess 8 months now and the maleri just almost a month. I found them very peaceful specimens. not unlike the jakes, hansbanchi, and the ruby red that constantly chase each other.

my constant aggressors are:

Hansbaschi red shoulder 5.5"- the alpha male. he chases almost every one in the tank or try to break the fight between the other peacocks.

Ruby red 5.5" - he just loves to chase the german red. other peacocks he will just flash then swim away.

eureka jake 4.5-5" this peacock is making a comeback after he got bullied to death by my OB. nw i removed my ob peacock and placed him in my sump. this eurika tries to chase the lemon jake and other peacocks in the tank in the same size as him or smaller. right now his being more aggressive than the two above.

before they are very calm but now since theyve grown alil bit bigger they became more aggressive. thats the reason why i added new peacocks even smaller once. before i can only see nip fins but recently even fallen scales.

but after adding some 4 or 5 more fish it dramatically improved the harmony in the tank.

do you think its safe to add a D. compre in my tank?

would like to add an A.ahli and a C.borleyi too...


----------



## Tristan_1202 (Apr 28, 2010)

I feel that your Ussiya is not in fact a Ussiya, but rather a Chiwindi. I have a pair of these guys in my 75 and the Ussiya has a black dorsal fin where yours is blue. Nice looking fish though.


----------



## djoverdose (Jan 7, 2011)

tristan_1202,

thanks for the ID sir. i feel the same way too. its just that when i bought it it was labeled as an Usisya. that time he still has no color.

looking at other usisya pictures i felt that his not like them. thought of maybe he is one of the rejects or not pure bred.

but i bought a new usisya. hopefully his the real deal.

really appreciate your ID sir.... will look into that.


----------



## djoverdose (Jan 7, 2011)

added some new peacock today...

redtop lwanda


















Bi-color 500



















guess this two are hybrids...



















aquilonium (bought another one)


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Unfortunately I can't see your photos so I don't know what new fish you've recently added, but I would not add a kandeense to this group. They are much to mild and cannot fend for themselves. I'm told they won't color up. I have kandeense (blue orchids) in a species only tank -- 3 M and 5F and I have no aggression, so that shows how mild the males are . . .


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

WOW those are some gorgeous fish!

I just bought 9 male peacocks, mostly around 3-4" and Im moving from a 55 gallon up to a 75 gallon hopefully this weekend. I was thinking I was pushing it at 9 peacocks but after seeing your setup I think im good to go! :lol:


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

BTW, you can have more than 9 peacocks in a 75 gallon . . . I assume it's a 4' tank? You could easily go up to 12 IMHO


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

hollyfish2000 said:


> BTW, you can have more than 9 peacocks in a 75 gallon . . . I assume it's a 4' tank? You could easily go up to 12 IMHO


Yeah the 75 is a 4' tank. Im probably going to get a sunshine peacock and that will make it 10 and I'll leave it at that. I have 7 mbunas too so I might add 1-2 yellow labs, not sure though.


----------



## djoverdose (Jan 7, 2011)

hollyfish,

thats too bad. have you tried reloading your browser? about the kandeense, well even if they will not color up as long as his a male and it becomes available here im pretty sure i will get one. i had some peacocks who are very peaceful and still manage to survive. i just stay away from any mbuna since they are very hyperactive and aggressive compared to the haps/peacocks.

60gallon,

add some more.... you might encounter some aggression in the future. your tank is still understock. for a 75gal you can easily stock 20-30 peacocks/haps. just make sure your filter can handle the bioload since they are very messy. the more the merrier. dont worry about the conspecifics as long as you have a decent number of peacocks and it is all male they will sort out their aggression after a few days or weeks.

right now in my 65gal (48x18x18) i have approx 24-26pcs of peacocks. before i only have 15pcs and after some of them reach the size of 5-6" they became so bully that some of my peacocks incur some serious injuries. so now i added some more to spread the aggression.

after adding a few more peacocks and haps and removing all the stones on my tank, they became more peaceful in some ways.

sadly i lost my lemon jake for no apparent reason just this night.

if ever i will stay away from eureka red and ob peacock since they are very aggressive.

hopefully this month or early feb i can move them to a 150gal(60x24x24).


----------



## djoverdose (Jan 7, 2011)

heres my current stock list

1pc A. Ngara 
2pc A Baenchi 
1pc A. Lwanda
2pc A. Aquilonium 
1pc A. Maleri 
2pc A. Usisya 
2pc A. Hansbanshi red shoulder 
1pc A. Rubescens 
1pc A. German red 
1pc OB peacock 
2pc A. Maylandi Maylandi 
1pc A. jacobfreibergi 
2pc Unknown peacock (xbreed i guess)
2pc A bi-color 500

Haps 
1pc C. moori 
2pcs fenestratus 
1pc P. milomo 
1pc Kadango
1pc p. taiwan reef


----------



## djoverdose (Jan 7, 2011)

heres an update of my setup.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/...&sid=364dec68ecd81d4e444349e458bc59cc#1570221


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

The kandeense are very submissive and will not color up in your tank. The kinda need their own tank and some ladies to actually see their potential.

By the way nice fish they look awesome!


----------

